# New rocks. What do you think about it ?



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Aug 2013)

Hi members,

This afternoon I went to buy rocks on the shore of the Congo river. 
I have found two different type of rock. 
People are going in the water and extract these to sell it. 

Do you think that these rock would have an nice effect in a scape ?? 

The first 





The second







I hope that I will have good feed back on this one. Because all the nice stones I found here are not good for planted tank. 

Thanks


----------



## George Farmer (17 Aug 2013)

Look good to me.  Interesting colour and textures.  Size will obviously be important too.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Look good to me.  Interesting colour and textures.  Size will obviously be important too.



For the size you can have from 3 cm to 50 cm. 

So do you think it's an interesting one ? 
Do you think it could go along with wood or it will have a better effect alone ? 
I just took five stones to take picture to put it on ukaps, to see if I have good feedback. If the feedback is ok I will go and buy some more and different size. They are thousands of stone expos there. 

Thanks for your answer


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (17 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Look good to me.  Interesting colour and textures.  Size will obviously be important too.



For the size you can have from 3 cm to 50 cm. 

So do you think it's an interesting one ? 
Do you think it could go along with wood or it will have a better effect alone ? 
I just took five stones to take picture to put it on ukaps, to see if I have good feedback. If the feedback is ok I will go and buy some more and different size. They are thousands of stone expos there. 

Thanks for your answer


----------



## squid102 (17 Aug 2013)

I really like the texture of these. The warm colours would go very well with wood. I'd be very happy to have those in a tank. Do you know what sort of rocks they are? Would they change the water composition?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Aug 2013)

squid102 said:


> I really like the texture of these. The warm colours would go very well with wood. I'd be very happy to have those in a tank. Do you know what sort of rocks they are? Would they change the water composition?


Hello

I don't think they will after water chemistry. 
I am not a geologist, but if it is in Congo river for years and years and that the rock is not melting in that soft water, like limestone would. It could be a neutral stone. 
Hope that Alaster could give an help on this one. 

I will put a pic of these stone when they are dry, like that it could give a better idea. 
For now it s the only rock that I have found here that could be nice for Aquascape. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Aug 2013)

Here is some shots with stone dry and half dry half wet 
















The touch is very soft and in some place it s like the product girls put on their nails (varnish) I don't know if it is the good word. 
You can't scratch the stone with a key or a metal stick. 
So it won't alter the water chemistry. 

Cheers


----------



## sciencefiction (18 Aug 2013)

I like the grey paws in the above picture


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Aug 2013)

sciencefiction said:


> I like the grey paws in the above picture


Hahaha here is a full shot


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Aug 2013)

That a the spot where the rocks are taken


----------



## squid102 (18 Aug 2013)

It's always hard to tell with water worn rocks. You'd get a better idea by breaking a piece open and seeing what it looks inside. I think most of the Congo basin is made up of various different layers of sedimentary rocks. It depends how much you really want to know. You could just put some in a jug of water and see what happens!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

squid102 said:


> It's always hard to tell with water worn rocks. You'd get a better idea by breaking a piece open and seeing what it looks inside. I think most of the Congo basin is made up of various different layers of sedimentary rocks. It depends how much you really want to know. You could just put some in a jug of water and see what happens!


 
Hi Squid,

thanks for your input.
What should i be looking on the inside of the rock if I break it ? 
Best regards.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Look good to me. Interesting colour and textures. Size will obviously be important too.


 
Hi George,

Could you explaine me why you are saying that size will be very important please ? 
Should i take all the sizes ? From 3 cm to bigger ones ?

regards


----------



## squid102 (19 Aug 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> What should i be looking on the inside of the rock if I break it ?



I'm not a geologist either! But I do remember that sedimentary rocks can be made up of various components - clay/silt, sand, gravel, minerals, fossils... By looking at a freshly broken piece you could look for grain size, quartz, feldspar, shell or plant fragments etc. Some rocks are more obvious but others would still need a trained eye. I've just been playing about on this sedimentary rock id website and scored 4 out of 12: Sedimentary Rock Identification


----------



## dw1305 (19 Aug 2013)

Hi all,
I like the colour, and I don't know what rock they are, but the way they've been smoothed by the water would suggest that they are pretty hard, and hard rocks can't have much effect on water chemistry.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

squid102 said:


> I'm not a geologist either! But I do remember that sedimentary rocks can be made up of various components - clay/silt, sand, gravel, minerals, fossils... By looking at a freshly broken piece you could look for grain size, quartz, feldspar, shell or plant fragments etc. Some rocks are more obvious but others would still need a trained eye. I've just been playing about on this sedimentary rock id website and scored 4 out of 12: Sedimentary Rock Identification


 
Hi,
I have been looking to all the stones of your link, and it doesnt look like one of these stone (texture).
So you would advice me to put a stone in water with Kh and Gh < 1 (my tap water is like that) and after a week to make a Gh Kh test to see if it has raise ?
thanks mate

is there any geologist on ukaps ?

cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

hhaaaaa Darel I was waiting for you


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I like the colour, and I don't know what rock they are, but the way they've been smoothed by the water would suggest that they are pretty hard, and hard rocks can't have much effect on water chemistry.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
I was thinking the same than you Darrel !!!
I tried to scratch it with a good blade but no result it has dammage the blade and no scratch or something on the rock. 

cheers


----------



## dw1305 (19 Aug 2013)

Hi all,


zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I tried to scratch it with a good blade but no result it has dammage the blade and no scratch or something on the rock.


I thought they would be hard, as far I know you only get that really smooth, water worn "Henry Moore" sculpture look with very hard rocks.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I thought they would be hard, as far I know you only get that really smooth, water worn "Henry Moore" sculpture look with very hard rocks.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Ok thanks
So that means it won't alter water chemistry ? 
And so it's ok to you use them !? 

Do you like the color and texture of it ?


----------



## dw1305 (19 Aug 2013)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> So that means it won't alter water chemistry ? And so it's ok to you use them !? Do you like the color and texture of it ?


Yes, yes and yes.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

Thanks Darrel as usually you are very helpful 

Regards


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2013)

Size is important as folk that wish to use stones in iwagumi aquascapes need large rocks as their focal point. We're talking 40cm diameter for a 90cm tank, as a rough estimate.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Size is important as folk that wish to use stones in iwagumi aquascapes need large rocks as their focal point. We're talking 40cm diameter for a 90cm tank, as a rough estimate.



Thanks for the info about 40cm for a 90 cm tank ! 
I will receive my new tank NA 90 cm this week or next week. So that info is helping me. 
If I am not going on the iwagumi side and want to do natural scape should I follow this rule. Or I have to go lower because of the height that stem plant will add to the scape ? 
Sorry for my sentences but its hard to tell things when it's not you language. 

I think that the best thing to do will be sharing different picture of scape that I will try when I receive the tank and start the process. 
Hope I could have the help of your experienced eye for Aquascape !? 

Cheers


----------



## George Farmer (19 Aug 2013)

Please don't take my info as strict rules! They are only guidelines based on my limited experience.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Aug 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Please don't take my info as strict rules! They are only guidelines based on my limited experience.


Hahaha I don't take it as a strict rule, I am taking it as a good advice from some one that is at an other level of Aquascape than me 
And I am sure that these are good advices 

Cheers


----------

